# Rare Colored Racing Homers



## Racing.Homer (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a few rare colored racing homers .. good pedigrees available. Just need to reduce the stock, and hope someone will appriciate these birds 

Browns, Khakis, Dunns, Spread, a few almonds etc... nothing as fancy as the mosaic I saw on the site.

check them out on my site: www.racing.homer.com


----------



## LHoss (Feb 23, 2007)

Racing.Homer said:


> I have a few rare colored racing homers .. good pedigrees available. Just need to reduce the stock, and hope someone will appriciate these birds
> 
> Browns, Khakis, Dunns, Spread, a few almonds etc... nothing as fancy as the mosaic I saw on the site.
> 
> check them out on my site: www.racing.homer.com




Just what I was looking for I am looking for a few good hens dropped you an email

Lenny


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Racing.Homer said:


> I have a few rare colored racing homers .. good pedigrees available. Just need to reduce the stock, and hope someone will appriciate these birds
> 
> Browns, Khakis, Dunns, Spread, a few almonds etc... nothing as fancy as the mosaic I saw on the site.
> 
> check them out on my site: www.racing.homer.com



Some pretty birds you have there. Have the birds ever been entered in race or show competition ? I have a local friend who has some of the most beautiful homers and does in fact enter them in shows, the other year he won two top prizes in the Grand Nationals for some of his racing homers. The problem is that these show winners have lost their racing ability to the point where they produce YB's which are lost on training tosses, so he no longer attempts to race them.

Good Luck !


----------



## Pigeonboy377 (Aug 25, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> The problem is that these show winners have lost their racing ability to the point where they produce YB's which are lost on training tosses, so he no longer attempts to race them.
> 
> Good Luck !


 You're right Mr Smith,, that does happen...
I know the county fairs don't compare to the biggens,, but my boy took a grizzle/white bird off our race team to the local fair and got a trophy,, the smile on his face was bigger than the trophy,, and well worth it..
Pigeonboy


----------

